# needing help for setting up wireless USB adapter rtl8187



## thegolum35 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hello guys,

Yesterday i installed FreeBSD 8.1 on my pc. I haven't ever set up Gnome or others graphics applications. My USB Wireless Adapter is an APM based on realtek 8187 (RTL8187), i have read much threads that talk about this. I understood that, since 8.1 release, my USB adapter could works fine with the urtw driver. 

I added 
	
	



```
if_urtw_load="YES"
```
 in /boot/loader.conf, but after my computer restarted, during boot step it was written that my adaptator was 
	
	



```
Unknown 0x000000...
```

So when I try to set up it via sysinstall or in the terminal, it tells me 
	
	



```
invalid arguments
```

DHCP configuration doesn't work. What could I do to resolve this probleme ?

Thanks, thegolum


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 19, 2010)

It would help to see the exact error message.  Also the vendor and product IDs of the wireless.  These should be in dmesg(8) or /var/log/messages.


----------



## thegolum35 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi, the exact message is 
	
	



```
urtw0: unknown device 0x000000
```

I will tell you IDs of the wireless this evening.

Thegolum


----------



## paulfrottawa (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't know if you have set up wireless networking in Freebsd 8.0 or 8.1 before. It seems its all done in rc.conf

here is an example that someone help me with.
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=60477&postcount=8


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 22, 2010)

> I don't know if you have set up wireless networking in Freebsd 8.0 or 8.1 before. It seems its all done in rc.conf
> 
> here is an example that someone help me with.
> http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.p...77&postcount=8


Didn't work for me.
When i removed lines from loader.conf stop seeing the device.


----------



## thegolum35 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,

`dmesg | grep "urtw"` return :


```
# dmesg | grep "urtw"
urtw0: <vendor 0x0bda product 0x8187, class 0/0, rev2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus2
urtw0: unknown RTL8187L type: 0x8000000
urtw0: rtl8187l rf rtl8225u hwrev none
```

`lsusb -v` under GNU/Linux Ubuntu return:


```
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187 Wireless Adapter
Device Descriptor:
  bLength                18
  bDescriptorType         1
  bcdUSB               2.00
  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)
  bDeviceSubClass         0 
  bDeviceProtocol         0 
  bMaxPacketSize0        64
  idVendor           0x0bda Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
  idProduct          0x8187 RTL8187 Wireless Adapter
  bcdDevice            1.00
  iManufacturer           1 Manufacturer_Realtek_RTL8187_
  iProduct                2 RTL8187_Wireless_LAN_Adapter
  iSerial                 3 000AEB01F88B
  bNumConfigurations      1
  Configuration Descriptor:
    bLength                 9
    bDescriptorType         2
    wTotalLength           39
    bNumInterfaces          1
    bConfigurationValue     1
    iConfiguration          4 Wireless Network Card
    bmAttributes         0x80
      (Bus Powered)
    MaxPower              500mA
```
 for my usb adaptator.

Thanks, thegolum


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 23, 2010)

thegolum35 said:
			
		

> ```
> # dmesg | grep "urtw"
> urtw0: <vendor 0x0bda product 0x8187, class 0/0, rev2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus2
> urtw0: unknown RTL8187L type: 0x8000000
> ...



That may be a harmless warning.  Does the urtw0 device show up in ifconfig(8)?  Can you add wlan0?  What exactly are you doing in /boot/loader.conf and /etc/rc.conf?


----------

